# G4 bi processeur, comment ça marche?



## bateman (20 Juillet 2000)

bah oui, moi ça me plaît beaucoup ce qu'à annoncé steve tout à l'heure. mais concrêtement comment ça marche?

un G4 bosse sur photoshop, pendant que l'autre fait le café?
moi j'arrive pas à voir comment il se partage le boulot.

si l'un de vous a compris..
merci.


----------



## PowerMike (21 Juillet 2000)

Ben c est pour ca qu'ils ont mis si longtemps à le sortir, c 'est parce que c 'est pas simple. Je sais pas exactement comment ça marche sur nos G4 mais le principe général c 'est qu'on attribue à chaque tâche un peu de temps processeur. Ben là on fait deux files de tâches et chaque tache de chaque file dispose tour à tour du processeur de sa file.
On éxécute comme ça des tâches en vrai parallèle : Une sur chaque processeur.
Avant, donc sur nos ordis à nous mono processeur, c'était du quasi parallélisme géré par MacOS ça allait tellement vite qu'on croyait que chaque tâche (par exemple plusieurs copies) se faisaient en même temps alors que chacune disposait tour à tour du processeur.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2000)

En fait, MacOS ne gère toujours pas le Dual Processing, donc tout ce qui passe par MacOS et toutes les applications qui demandent une commande passant par MacOS n'utiliseront qu'un seul processeur. MacOS X pourra gérer les 2 processeurs en même temps. Après il y a les applications qui travaillent au dessus, comme Photoshop, qui n'a pas besion d'accès à MacOS pour appliquer un filtre par exemple donc pourra tirer pleine puissance des 2 processeurs en même temps.

Après il y a d'autres applications comme SoundJam qui sont optimisées pour travailler avec les 2 processeurs en même temps ce qui double quasiment la vitesse de travaille,... Les versions MacOS X des logiciels adobe devraient tous être comme ca.

Il me semble bien que c'est qqc comme ca, qu'on me corrige si je me suis trompé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





++

------------------
Florent aka Core Marshall
http://homepage.mac.com/redbull



[Ce message à été édité par Florent (Édité le 21 Juillet 2000).]


----------

